

Introducing the “rhel-tools” for RHEL Atomic Host - jeremyeder
http://developerblog.redhat.com/2015/03/11/introducing-the-rhel-container-for-rhel-atomic-host/

======
ape4
Maybe containers can be the norm for all systems. Not just specialized server
OSes. Need to install a video editing suite that has many packages? - use the
container, etc.

~~~
zorked
I can't help but think what a failure of the Linux user land this is - we're
essentially saying the only thing we can count on being there is the kernel?

~~~
SloopJon
Despite the plethora of Docker articles here on HN, I haven't paid much
attention to containers. Reading this article, I get the impression that they
occupy a niche somewhere between a chroot jail and a VM.

The question is, how to deploy an application in this kind of environment?
Maybe I build a minimal container and find that a DBMS works fine until it
does something like dlopen("/usr/lib/libxml2.so"). Oops, rebuild the container
with another library and try again.

After fixing one of the broken links in the blog post, I found this article,
which describes an Oracle container:

[http://rhelblog.redhat.com/2014/10/29/containerizing-
databas...](http://rhelblog.redhat.com/2014/10/29/containerizing-databases-
with-red-hat-enterprise-linux/)

~~~
lclarkmichalek
Yeah, it's called testing. But it's no different from, say, building a server
and finding that the DBMS works fine until it doesn't. The only difference is
that when you fix it, you can be sure(er) that you've actually fixed it,
compared to a classic server, where there is a lot of state that can obscure
the real problem.

